
Show HN: SiteBy – Website-centric credits for the whole team - leelance
https://siteby.com
======
leelance
We're trending on Product Hunt. Would love for you to check SiteBy out and
participate in the discussion at
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/siteby](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/siteby)

It's not Not Hotdog, but it's still pretty awesome.

